# so impatient



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm so impatient I have two mated pairs of tiels and neither of them have had babies yet one pair has laid 2 clutches with infertile eggs but I think he's breeding here bc she has a bald spot on the back of her head and she's a normal grey.. I have them on a good seed mix plus zupreem pellets nutriberries and a lot of veggies... I want to experience handfeeding the babies and being able to handtame the babies... I have handfed before so don't worry....there getting 15 plus hrs of light a day what else should I :wacko:try


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Obviously the hen is fertile since she's able to lay but the male may be infertile. Or he's not hitting the mark. Have you seen them mate? Do you know if he's getting it right or not?


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

Never seen them actually mate...but I don't watch them all the time... I have even separated them and put them back together and nothing what would the bald spot be if there not mating


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The bald spot is plucking, probably by her mate (assuming that she hasn't always been bald). But that doesn't prove that they've been mating. A pair that's getting ready to breed will mate several times a day and the hen is noisy during the process, so if you're around when it's happening it's kind of hard to miss. It sounds to me like they are NOT mating, but the hen's hormones are getting stimulated enough for her to lay eggs anyway.


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't have a nestbox in with them anymore so she don't keep laying more infertile eggs I just don't. Understand what I'm doing wrong.... I have really noticed that cockatiels def don't raise like rabits lol


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You probably aren't doing anything wrong, but your male might have a problem. Cockatiels are actually eager breeders, but if you get a male who has a low sex drive, can't figure out what to do, or is infertile, then nothing is going to happen. 

There's a sticky on hormone control at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330 To stimulate breeding you'd do the opposite of what it says there. Early spring is the time of year that pet birds seem to like best for breeding, so you'll have the best chance of success if you wait until then and then pour on the breeding stimuli.

Some males are hopeless though. Mims and Snowy are in love with Vlad, who can't figure out what to do with them. He's seen LOTS of examples from the other birds in the flock and the two hens are doing everything they can to encourage him, but he has barely managed to figure out that he should stand on the hen's back and doesn't know what to do after that. Last year I gave them two fertile eggs that I stole from Buster and Shodu, and Vlad couldn't figure out what to do with the babies either; fortunately the hens were great mothers. I'm doing what I can to encourage a foursome with Azazel so the hens can finally have their own babies without giving up the hopeless romance with Vlad.


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

Lol... maybe that's what's wrong with casper and mojo... there duds lol I need to find some birdy viagra I guess....maybe I'm just impatient my birds mean a lot to me and its one of the only hobbies I have anymore takin care of them and my child... my hubby calls me crazy bc I have a hobby that involves birds.. but there human children to me just like every other animal in my family


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

Okay so after reading that sticky were its says the hen flattens her back so the male can mount I have seen all 3 of my hens do something like they hang upside down on there perch and stretch both wings straight out is this the same thing?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

No it's not the same thing. The thing your describing is called " bat bird" and is a territorial display done by both sexes.

Here are some YouTube vids of female mating behavior, http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WxQIfLGd5Jw
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7OcJUlfhvFU 
That is what your looking for, that's the females indication that she wants to mate.

Aeros so frustrated that Cupid hasn't figured out how to mate yet that shes actually taken to mounting him instead, he gets on her back and that's as far as he's gotten  
I wish you the best of luck with breeding


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

One of my cinnamon hens does that the only one without a mate and won't have anything to do with either of the boys


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Life with birds is a soap opera.


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

hopefully there new seed mix will come in today im taking them off the mix they were on to something better also ordered the parakeet size pellets bc they waste alot of the cockatiels pellets


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

its possible that they are not a bonded pair yet your female is eager to breed and your male is not. 

ive got a male thats eager to raise a family yet the hen is the total oposite


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

i think they are bonded they do everything a bonded pair does.. the male even worked the nestbox the last time and the eggs were infertile for the 2nd time so i took nestbox out and refuse to put it back in till i see mating bc i only want the best for my babies and my happiness to having babies means alot less than loosing a part of the family


----------

